# connexion chat caramail



## Romano (19 Mai 2004)

J'ai un soucis
Lorsque je souhaite me connecter au chat de caramail, un applet java se lance et ça se conclue par 

Erreur de connexion : 
java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused
Tentative de connexion derriere un proxy ...
Connexion reussie

et là rien ne s'affiche.. et c pareil sur safari, explorer ou firefox

so qqn a une idée...

Romano


----------



## fabillot (19 Mai 2004)

Le seul navigateur avec lequel j'arrive à m'y connecté est Opera 7.5, car effectivement avec les autres j'ai les mêmes soucis que toi.


----------



## Romano (19 Mai 2004)

Meme avec opéra, c le même message

une fenetre s'ouvre et le meme message apparait..

là je sais pas trop quoi faire

pour info, j'utilise un proxy car je suis sur un campus. Seulement, sur les pc, ça marche tres bien.


----------



## PER180H (19 Mai 2004)

de toutes façons, Caramail c'est pourri.  Déjà avec les Mac, ca n'a jamais vraiment marché du tonnerre. Sur PC, ça allait, mais je regrette quand même il y a 3-4 ans où j'y allais très (trop?) régulièrement : depuis, c'est envahi de pub, c'est de plus en plus lourd. Bref...en fait, ca m'étonne même pas que ca ne fonctionne bien que sosu WIndows et IExplorer...


----------



## quark67 (30 Mai 2004)

La solution que j'emploie :
Utiliser iCab 2.9.7 sous classic
Aller sur http://www.caramail.lycos.fr/
Entrer le login et le mot de passe en bas de la page dans les 2 champs libres sous "connexion"
Cliquer sur Connexion
Une fois ceci fait, ça déconne : iCab oscille entre "connexion" et "connecté" à f004.caramail.lycos.fr
C'est pas grave, faut entrer l'adresse suivante dans la barre d'adresse (à mettre dans un signet afin de la garder à portée de main):
http://wwwv2-16.caramail.lycos.fr/Local/Bin/Chat/chat.jsp
Je remet l'adresse non tronquée wwwv2-16.caramail.lycos.fr/Local/Bin/Chat/chat.jsp

Cherchez pas à comprendre, c'est caramail (c'est pas www, c'est bien wwwv2-16)....
En tout cas ça marche chez moi.

Pour relever les mails, iCab ne marche pas, mais Safari marche. Par contre, impossible chez moi d'envoyer des pièces jointes avec Safari via caramail.

Ce qui m'étonne le plus : Lycos (caramail) était présent sur apple expo l'année dernière pour un concours. Personne n'a songé à leur jeter des tomates ou des oeufs pourris?

Attention : classic n'a pas la stabilité de OS X. En conséquence, chaque jour que je désire me connecter à Caramail, je relance Classic pour repartir sur des bases saines.


----------

